# Punkteverteilungssystem



## Aylin_ (13. Jun 2019)

Hallo liebes Forum

Leider bin ich noch absolute Anfängerin, was Java angeht. Ich möchte gerne etwas programmieren, doch alleine kriege ich das nicht hin. Ich werde zunächst einmal erklären, was ich programmieren möchte.

Ein automatisches Punkteverteilungssystem in Excel:

z.B.

(Tabelle 1) In der ersten Woche wurden folgende Punkte verteilt: 


Fred1Tim3Sabine2Karsten5

(Tabelle 2)

In Tabelle 2 stehen die Namen mit den jeweiligen Wochen, also:


NameWoche 1Woche 2Woche 3Woche 4Woche 5Woche 6Woche 7FredTimSabineKarsten

Jetzt soll folgendes passieren, die Punkte für Woche 1, also 1,3,2 und 5 sollen automatisch dort eingefügt werden also:


Name Woche 1Woche 2Woche 3Woche 4Woche 5Woche 6Woche 7Fred1Tim3Sabine2Karsten5


Kommen wir nun zu Woche 2: Das System soll selber erkennen, dass jetzt Woche 2 ist und die Punkte automatisch, dann in Woche 2 einfügen.

Jetzt kommen wir zu dem Teil, der so für meine Verhältnisse schwierig ist. Sollten sich jetzt die Namen verschieben, soll das System selbst erkennen, dass sich die Namen verschoben haben und die Punkte der richtigen Reihenfolge einfügen.


Ich hoffe, es ist gut erklärt. Ich bin für jeden Tipp und Ansatz sehr dankbar. 


Liebe Grüße
Aylin


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Jun 2019)

Aylin_ hat gesagt.:


> Ein automatisches Punkteverteilungssystem in Excel


jetzt bin ich verwirrt: möchtest Du was in Excel machen oder doch in Java ??
VG Klaus


----------



## Aylin_ (13. Jun 2019)

Hallo Klaus,

in Excel, also "Google-Docs - Google Tabellen". Und dort gibt es einen Skript-Editor. Und ich habe ja schon bereits vorher andere Sachen programmiert und da habe ich immer Java-Tutorials angeguckt. Ich bin echt eine Null in sowas, aber deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das Java sein muss. Wenn ich falsch liege, tut es mir leid. 

Die Scripts fangen immer mit in Excel:


```
function Test() {
    Und hier ist dann immer der Code.
    
}
```


----------



## kneitzel (13. Jun 2019)

Also da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, so etwas darzustellen. 

Natürlich kann man eine Art Tabelle nutzen. Das würde ich aber jetzt erst einmal als eine reine Darstellungsform ansehen.

Also überleg erst einmal, was für Daten du hast, wie die sich unterteilen können u.s.w., also sowas wie:
- User (Name)
- Zeitpunkt (Datum oder Wochennummer/Jahr oder ....)
- Punktezuweisung (User, Zeitpunkt und zugewiesene Punkte).

Dazu dann halt Klassen, die diese Elemente verwalten und die Daten bereitstellen.

Da kann man dann auch gerne Code schreiben um Daten aus Excel zu lesen oder in Excel zu speichern. Das wäre dann halt der zweite Schritt....

Einen Ansatz, der direkt auf Excel basiert, geht natürlich auch. Da muss man sich dann aber genau überlegen, was man überhaupt vorhalten will an Daten und was nicht. So könnte man aus einer großen Excel Datei nur die Daten lesen, die für einen gerade wichtig sind. Aber das halte ich für unsinnig - da sollte man dann schon direkt auf eine Datenbank zurück greifen und es gleich richtig machen ...

Aber das ist nur meine einfache Sichtweise.


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Jun 2019)

Aylin_ hat gesagt.:


> in Excel


ok, aber dann bist Du hier im* Java-Forum* definitiv falsch!!
VG Klaus


----------



## kneitzel (13. Jun 2019)

Aylin_ hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> in Excel, also "Google-Docs - Google Tabellen". Und dort gibt es einen Skript-Editor. Und ich habe ja schon bereits vorher andere Sachen programmiert und da habe ich immer Java-Tutorials angeguckt. Ich bin echt eine Null in sowas, aber deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das Java sein muss. Wenn ich falsch liege, tut es mir leid.
> 
> ...


Ok, dann bist Du aber hier falsch. Das ist dann kein Java.


----------



## Aylin_ (13. Jun 2019)

Ohh verstehe, könntet ihr vielleicht sagen, was das für eine Programmiersprache ist?


----------



## White_Fox (13. Jun 2019)

Der Code-Schnipsel, den du oben als Beispiel gepostet hast, erinnert mich an VBA. Das ist jedoch die "richtige" Excel-Scriptsprache und ich glaube nicht, daß die etwas mit Google Docs zu tun hat.

Grundsätzlich bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ob du mit dem, was du zu erreichen hoffst, auf dem richtigen Dampfer unterwegs bist (dafür müßte man aber genauer wissen, was du eigentlich wrreichen willst). Es gibt in Excel auch die Funktion, Daten zu sortieren. Damit ändert sich aber-soweit ich weiß-lediglich die Darstellung. Ähnlich wie z.B. das Ausblenden von Zeilen oder Spalten. Die siehtst du zwar nicht mehr, trotzdem sind sie nicht wirklich weg.


----------



## kneitzel (13. Jun 2019)

Aylin_ hat gesagt.:


> Ohh verstehe, könntet ihr vielleicht sagen, was das für eine Programmiersprache ist?


Es handelt sich dabei um JavaScript.

Wenn Du GoogleDocs verwendest, dann scheinst Du ja schon den Skripteditor gefunden zu haben (also in Google Docs über das Tools -> Skripteditor gehen, was dann den Projekt öffnet.

Hast Du mal das Hilfe Menü angesehen? Hilfe -> Einführung, Hilfe -> Dokumentation, ....

Ich denke, da findet sich dann einiges an Dokumentation. Bei der Einführung gibt es auch Links zu JavaScript Kursen und so...
(Die Dokumentation ist aber nur auf Englisch so ich das jetzt richtig gesehen habe....)


----------



## White_Fox (13. Jun 2019)

Du solltest vielleicht nochmal darauf hinweisen, daß Java und JavaScript absolut nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Nur der Sicherheit halber.


----------



## Aylin_ (13. Jun 2019)

Echt komisch und ich dachte, dass ich hier richtig wäre. Weil ich mir immer Java Tutorials angeguckt habe und so einige Scripts geschrieben habe, die auch funktioniert haben. 

Aber naja kann man nichts machen. Muss ich wohl in einem anderen Forum fragen. 

Trotzdem, super vielen lieben Dank für eure tolle Unterstützung und Hilfe. <3


----------



## White_Fox (13. Jun 2019)

Es würde mich wirklich wundern, wenn du Java-Tutorials durchgearbeitet hast und dabei funktionierende JS-Programme geschrieben hast. Dafür sind die beiden Sprachen viel zu verschieden, von ihrer Syntax her.

Aber vielleicht ist es auch nicht JS, sondern doch etwas anderes. Kannst du mal ein längeres Beispiel posten? Wie gesagt-ich dachte da zuerst an VBA, was wiederum eine microsoftspezifische Variante von BASIC ist.

Nachschlag:
Ich hab mir mal ein Tutorial-Video angesehen-wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann scheint die Sprache "Google Apps Script" zu heißen und ein von Google angepasstes BASIC zu sein.


----------



## kneitzel (13. Jun 2019)

Ja, bezüglich dem Google Apps Script hast Du Recht. So bezeichnet Google seine Sprache. Aber um die Sprach-Syntax zu lernen verweisen Sie auf JavaScript Kurse bei codecademy. (Siehe https://developers.google.com/apps-script/overview)

Somit scheint es ECMAScript zu nutzen (also den Sprachkern von JavaScript). Es ist kein angepasstes BASIC!

Interessant wird das, da anscheinend auch TypeScript und so verwendet werden kann (https://developers.google.com/apps-script/guides/typescript). Und das erzeugt ja dann als Ergebnis ECMAScript code so ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## White_Fox (13. Jun 2019)

Stimmt, nix BASIC...ich hab die Variablendeklaration mit irgendwas anderem verwechselt.


----------

